# Just A Cyst?



## 3PoodlesFFP (Oct 7, 2014)

Good evening to those who read this...

I'm a bit concerned about the male dog of my household. He's 8.5, a big guy at 85lbs, solid, white, well mannered, just an all around great dog, a great poodle. I've only had him for over a year as his previous family had some personal problems and could no longer keep him.
I knew he had allergies, he's had allergy tests done, depending on the time of year, his skin can get more pink, has had quite a few ear infections and skin issues since I got him. 

Anyways... He started getting a growth which I get checked out, just incase, which have always been just the fatty growths. This one is different. I will attach photos.

My vet, who I have been with for years and are incredible, didn't really give me much of an answer as to what it is. Just a cyst, keep an eye on it. Asked if it was to be removed...the vet stated that if it got to that it would be a massive area and very deep into his back so would try to avoid that.

Is it just a cyst? A certain kind of cyst? Something different? I've been trying to do as much research as I can, but i've found nothing that looks like his growth other then "histiocytoma".

Has anyone ever seen something like this? Thoughts? Opinions? Anything would be great.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Hmm, how big is it, can you hold a ruler up to it? Is it just on the surface, or does it go deep and spread out? My 15 year old poodle had similar looking growths for the last couple of years of her life. although they were more flesh colored. I had some removed that were in troublesome spots, like under her collar. Others we just left alone. As far as I know they never created any problems, she eventually grew deaf and blind and a bit senile towards her
16th year... not too bad for a Standard. I can't remember what her growths were called, they were biopsied and it was not cancer. I do remember that her growths were mostly on the surface.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

It could be a histiocytoma (sp?) - if it is, it is perfectly benign and will be gone in a few weeks. My allergic dog had one once, we did a needle aspiration biopsy, and that was the diagnosis, and it was gone in a couple if weeks. Made me wish I had never shaved her feet and found it - would have saved me a lot of worry and money.


----------



## 3PoodlesFFP (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the replies.

The red part is what's on his back(the surface), which is almost the size of a quarter and then when you actually feel the entire growth the red part plus whatever it is that is underneath it, the diameter is about 2-2.5inches. It's been there just over a month and it grew quite rapidly and hasn't gone down at all.
He's never tried to get at it, or when you touch it show any sign of discomfort, pain, or tries to move away, it's like he has no idea it's even there.

I read about histiocytomas which is what I figured it was. If it is, hopefully it goes away, or starts to slowly go down.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

I am a "human" nurse, but It looks like a classic hemangioma. I googled a pic under "hemangioma on dog" and this came up. Many more pics look just like it. They are very vascular, and will bleed a lot if it gets nicked.


----------



## 3PoodlesFFP (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for looking that up. I'm going to take a look into that and mention it to my vet at the next visit. Funny that you mention it because he was groomed about 2 weeks ago and I stay with him because the blowdryer and him don't get along except when I am there and the groomer did knick it by accident and it did bleed. 

The worrisome part about it all is that if removal is needed the vet made it very clear how large and deep of of an area that will have to come out of his back. 

I've had very healthy dogs up to this point so I am not used to any of this lol. 

Thanks again!


----------



## Mahlon (Jun 8, 2014)

While I don't have any experience with this type of cyst myself, I just recently over the past five weeks have been dealing with my girl Quinn developing a large seroma on her neck. It wasn't a big deal, a threat to her health, or causing her any pain, but because it was so large a bit of awkwardness. I mention this because it was my first big health event I've had to deal with on my own, and the look of it was terrifying, and trying to figure out exactly what it was and meant caused a lot of stress and anxiety thinking it could be something remooally bad. 

If I were you I would try calling your vet and asking for a callback or a way to send a message requesting more info. Most vets are more than happy to see an owner who wants to educate themselves and be involved. 

And try to relax and trust in your vet and your own research and don't get ahead of yourself. All easier said than done, but when I was able to do even some of that it helped tremendously ease my anxiety over it. 

Best wishes and hope it heals quick and you find lots of info and help 

Dan & Quinn


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

If you want a more educated opinion on what it is, you could take her to a veterinary dermatologist - 
I would think that they would be better able to visually discern such a thing than a regular Vet. My Taylee's might have been there for longer, it was on her foot and I did not see it until 
I clipped her, so it could have been there a month or longer. I only know that it was about two weeks after I found it that it went away.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would ask about needle aspiration biopsy. We dealt with mast cell tumors on our chihuahua when he was only 3 years old. It is always scary when they have a growth.


----------

